
Apple Cracking Down on VPN-Based Ad Blockers That Work in Third-Party Apps - janober
https://www.macrumors.com/2017/07/14/apple-ad-blocking-app-crackdown/
======
tyingq
_" Koperski was told that Safari content blockers, introduced in iOS 9, will
be the only Apple-supported ad blockers going forward, and those ad blockers
are limited to use in the Safari web browser."_

That doesn't sound good.

------
m-p-3
I suppose some of those services will just not make any mention of it and make
the Adblock toggle server-sided, or only available as an option on a web UI.

------
beeeebo
Could you use a profile to do the same thing? Like create a "company" that
would then use a vpn proxy?

